# Elau / Epas und simulation



## kiestumpe (29 August 2007)

Hallo,

wie ist das bei EPAS-4V22: 
Habe eine 90-Tage Testversion, komme ich während der 90 Tage in die Simlationsumgebung (Online->Simulation), oder danach (oder gar nicht)?
Im Moment kann ich mich nicht einloggen und Simulation ist ausgegraut.
:-/


----------



## MarkusK (29 August 2007)

Hallo
die Simulation läuft ei mir auch nicht. Habe die Vollversion 22.
In der Hilfe steht:
*"Online > Simulation"*

Ist *Simulation* ausgewählt, so erscheint ein Haken vor dem Menüpunkt. 
Im Simulationsmodus läuft das Benutzerprogramm auf demselben PC unter Windows. Dieser Modus wird benutzt, um das Projekt zu testen. Die Kommunikation zwischen dem PC und der Simulation benutzt den Windows Message Mechanismus.
Wenn das Programm nicht im Simulationsmodus ist, dann läuft das Programm auf der Steuerung. Die Kommunikation zwischen dem PC und der Steuerung läuft typischerweise über die serielle Schnittstelle oder über einen Gateway.
Der Status dieses Flags wird mit dem Projekt gespeichert.




*HINWEIS
*Die Simulation ist nur in der EPAS-4 Demo Version verfügbar. Die Funktionalität ist eingeschränkt. Alle Funktionen, die Zugriffe auf die Steuerung bzw. Funktionen der Steuerung benötigen, sind nicht verfügbar.  



Ein Programm kannst Du auch mit Codesys programmieren, simulieren, dann exportieren und in EPAS importieren


----------



## Atunah (30 August 2007)

Hallo,

bei EPAS-4 gibt es keine Simulation (ist immer ausgegraut). Das ist unabhängig  ob Demo oder Vollversion. Der zitierte Text aus der Onlinehilfe ist wohl ein Überbleibsel aus der CoDeSyS- Hilfe....

Zum "Simulieren" brauchst man also eine Steuerung, die Antriebe können dann simuliert werden.

Gruß


----------

